# Have to have surgery



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Some of you already saw this on FB since I could post more easily while at the doc and radiology. I went to the orthopedist today and as I suspected (maybe I missed my calling and should have been a doctor) I have completely torn my Anterior Cruciate Ligament and partially tore my meniscus.:w00t: I'll have to have surgery to repair both of them. He said i have a great looking knee.:tender: I'm just glad anything looks good medically (and otherwise) at this age.:chili:

The ACL repair has become SO much better than when i first got hurt in '85.:thumbsup: It's arthroscopic out patient and i'll be walking on it next day or so!! They use a cadaver ligament which is way better since pain from grafting used to be bad. He said in a month i could be running! I looked at him like he was out of his mind. :smstarz: Who the **** wants to take up running??? That's jim's thing! I liked the surgeon a lot and we can sked for a mon or Thurs. Think we'll pick a Monday so he'll be around...the doc that is, not jim. Trying for this coming or the next monday. 

I know I'll be a nervous wreck.:faint: I'm really strong for others but kind of a chicken when it comes to me (I was never a hospital patient until I gave birth at 38) but I really am still in pain so I just have to put on my big girl panties. :blush: I know all your support, prayers and humor will get me through it. Jim can't wait for me to have it since I've been living in my own Downton Abbey, calling for servants to bring me my needs while on crutches. :HistericalSmiley: He might want to move to another manor soon. :w00t: I'll let you know when I set the date. :mellow:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck Sue. :wub: Sooner the better, worse when too long to think on it---at least for me... :HistericalSmiley: I am not very brave. They get you up FAST now. :w00t:
Well I guess it is a given you wont ski. :angry: i know, but I was still holding out hope.  but sounds like a lot of torn stuff to me. :grouphug: 

You poor baby, get all the butler service you can while it last is my motto.....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, I am sorry that you will ultimately need to do the surgery....being in pain isn't fun and like you said now the surgery is so much more advanced than in 85. I am sure all will go just fine and you will be on your feet and feel like new in no time. Are you going to Hospital for Special Surgery?? I am sure whoever your using is great. My mom was suppose to go in for knee replacement at HSS last month but ultimately her blood pressure was too high and it didn't work out. Prayers and hugs to you and keep us posted on when your scheduled to go in for surgery. Feel good...just remember you'll be running in no time. :HistericalSmiley: That is my husband's favorite workout when weather permits, he loves it....me on the other hand, no so much!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Sorry To Hear This. Surgery Is Never Easy-I Have Had 9/Thats Another Story There!*

*You Be A Big Girl And Dont Worry,I Know You Will Have Lots Of Prayers And People Thinking Of You. I Always Found That Means So Much. I Be Sure To Check Posts So I Know When You Go.:heart:*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my poor baby. I wish I could come over and cook for you. Now, when the doctor said you have great looking knees...was he, maybe flirting?:innocent: JK
Seriously, I hope that you won't suffer much and that you will feel the hugs from your sissies.:grouphug: I know you are a big brave, strong woman and will put this behind you in no time. Till...no time...:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Oh susan I am sorry that you have to get surgery; however, you will totally feel better after!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I'm sorry, Sue. I'll be praying and lighting candles. Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Sooner the better, worse when too long to think on it....


yeah! I like this, Awesome Sue  and the coolest thing about it is that before you know it, you will be over with it 

Wishing you as smooth of a time as possible. Take care my friend :hugging:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, you are amazing and would be a great doctor! But, at this point in life, I think the school loans and time away from tyler would not be worth it! lol! 

I am SO glad you feel comfortable with your Ortho. I hope and pray that the surgery AND recovery will be swift and 100%successful. I really admire your positive outlook. Let us know if there is anything we can do. Obi sends you kisses for your knee


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I suppose the bright side is that the doc thinks it's good looking . . . 

Sue, I hope they can get you in quickly, give you good pain meds, and that you're up on your feet (literally and figuratively) in short order! In the mean time, have that hubby of yours wait on you hand and food while your handsome Tyler gives you all sorts of loving!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Susan thinking of you and wishing you well I hope you had a nice New Years xx thinking of you


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Good luck when you have your surgery and hope it goes well with a quick recovery.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue, you will do great and the healing can begin. Running??? Maybe cycling as its not as bad on the knees. Keep us posted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry that surgery is in the picture, but when you're in pain, you know it has to be done. Praying that it goes smoothly,and the recovery is speedy! Den recovered nicely from his last knee surgery, but having him home recovering about sent me 'round the bend!" LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sue, I bet we have some great Dr.'s here in Virginia. You could come here and I'll take care of you and of course spoil little Tyler endlessly. Now, where did I put my servants bell????  .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bless your heart, Sue..what a "pain".:HistericalSmiley:Seriously, I'm sure it will be fine. It sounds like you have a great doctor..keep us posted..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope your surgery is soon, and recovery swift and complete.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sue........ Bummer:angry:. The hopeful side of this is maybe this new surgeon will repair everything BETTER than new! Will def keep you in my prayers for a painless and speedy recovery:thumbsup:. Let us know when you get the date.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish you didnt have to have surgery as well. Praying for a speedy recovery!!!! Hugs to you


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I am so sorry that you need surgery. The sooner you get it done though, the quicker you will heal. I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery...Chloe & Summer send you kisses!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Sue, let's be honest here---how young & cute is your doctor? :innocent::HistericalSmiley:
I may bring Kitzi to see him---depending! :brownbag: Ask him if he knows anything about dogs. But then again you are in NY---not sure how safe that place is these days. . . .think we may stay in Athens to be safe :w00t:

I wish I could drop by your manor & help Jim out, but I am sure he is highly qualified to serve you! I could at least hide the bell! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will pray for you  Let us know when the surgery is.... Being in pain is horrible so I really hope it helps you.

I think you should get an intercom instead of a bell


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sue, I know any surgery is scary, believe me I've had my share, just remember how much better you will feel once it is over and you have recuperated. Good luck!! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the surgery, but you KNEW that was coming! I hope you gets some good rest in the meantime. I tore up my knee skiing in 78, and I was off work 2 months - (open knee surgery!) Joe tore his ACL last December - simple basketball game next door. He got a spiffy custom titanium brace after the surgery. He also had this cool machine with hoses going under his bandages that circulated cold ice water to prevent swelling and even had his own TENS machine for home!
I know this will not be a picnic for you, but the surgery really is more advanced. Take care and keep us informed. <<Hugs>>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a date for surgery -- Thursday, Jan 24. Wish it was sooner but it will be soon enough I know.


SammieMom said:


> Good luck Sue. :wub: Sooner the better, worse when too long to think on it---at least for me... :HistericalSmiley: I am not very brave. They get you up FAST now. :w00t:
> Well I guess it is a given you wont ski. :angry: i know, but I was still holding out hope.  but sounds like a lot of torn stuff to me. :grouphug:
> 
> You poor baby, get all the butler service you can while it last is my motto.....


Thanks, Kandis. I think my butler's going on strike. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: We've been ordering in every dinner this week. Thank goodness I live in NYC and the choice is endless. :thumbsup:


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, I am sorry that you will ultimately need to do the surgery....being in pain isn't fun and like you said now the surgery is so much more advanced than in 85. I am sure all will go just fine and you will be on your feet and feel like new in no time. Are you going to Hospital for Special Surgery?? I am sure whoever your using is great. My mom was suppose to go in for knee replacement at HSS last month but ultimately her blood pressure was too high and it didn't work out. Prayers and hugs to you and keep us posted on when your scheduled to go in for surgery. Feel good...just remember you'll be running in no time. :HistericalSmiley: That is my husband's favorite workout when weather permits, he loves it....me on the other hand, no so much!!


I'm with you on the running subject, Barbara. I ended up seeing the head or orthopedic surgery at Beth Israel Hospital. My main doc who I adore recommended him and then I got two other referrals to him so I figured it was a sign. I liked him a lot and having had knee problems before I felt like he was doing and saying all the right things. I went to HSS a few years ago about my other meniscus. I didn't like the doc at all - very glib and dismissive. If I was having replacement I might go to Hospital for Special Surgery but for this, I totally trust this doc.


Yogi's Mom said:


> *Iam Sorry To Hear This. Surgery Is Never Easy-I Have Had 9/Thats Another Story There!*
> 
> *You Be A Big Girl And Dont Worry,I Know You Will Have Lots Of Prayers And People Thinking Of You. I Always Found That Means So Much. I Be Sure To Check Posts So I Know When You Go.:heart:*


Thanks so much, Nickee. I'm anxious to have it done already.


Sylie said:


> Oh my poor baby. I wish I could come over and cook for you. Now, when the doctor said you have great looking knees...was he, maybe flirting?:innocent: JK
> Seriously, I hope that you won't suffer much and that you will feel the hugs from your sissies.:grouphug: I know you are a big brave, strong woman and will put this behind you in no time. Till...no time...:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much, Syvia. Jim would love for you to come here and cook for me. :HistericalSmiley: I do feel the love. I'm just hoping I don't feel the pain. :w00t:


dntdelay said:


> Oh susan I am sorry that you have to get surgery; however, you will totally feel better after!!! Keep us posted!!


Thanks so much, Audrey. I will.


KAG said:


> Aww, I'm sorry, Sue. I'll be praying and lighting candles. Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Thanks, Kerry. I know that many people have gone through much worse medical challenges so I'm trying to keep it all in perspective. I'm hoping to be up and at it really soon.


Katkoota said:


> yeah! I like this, Awesome Sue  and the coolest thing about it is that before you know it, you will be over with it
> 
> Wishing you as smooth of a time as possible. Take care my friend :hugging:


Kat, I'm sure hoping I'll be over it soon. Thanks so much. I feel your hugs all the way here. :smootch:


hoaloha said:


> Sue, you are amazing and would be a great doctor! But, at this point in life, I think the school loans and time away from tyler would not be worth it! lol!
> 
> I am SO glad you feel comfortable with your Ortho. I hope and pray that the surgery AND recovery will be swift and 100%successful. I really admire your positive outlook. Let us know if there is anything we can do. Obi sends you kisses for your knee


I guess you should know, Marissa!! Once upon a time I thought of becoming an attorney too. Guess at this point I'll stay with producing. It's cheaper. :thumbsup:


maggieh said:


> Well, I suppose the bright side is that the doc thinks it's good looking . . .
> 
> Sue, I hope they can get you in quickly, give you good pain meds, and that you're up on your feet (literally and figuratively) in short order! In the mean time, have that hubby of yours wait on you hand and food while your handsome Tyler gives you all sorts of loving!


Maggie - I'm milking this for all it's worth. (shhhh) I'm pretty useless so I don't have much choice. I just feel bad for jim. He works so hard at work too and then comes home to be Mr. Chef or Mr. Dishwasher.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you have to have surgery Sue!! But you'll be as good as new in no time!! I think Shane is right there with Jim on the servant part!! He is sick of doing all the work around here and frankly, it's getting hard to sit and do nothing!! Wish you luck and keep us posted!! Hugs from me and Opey!! :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynzodolly said:


> Susan thinking of you and wishing you well I hope you had a nice New Years xx thinking of you


Thanks, Lyndsey. I'm hoping the rest of the year is better than the beginning has been though I did this in 2012.


pippersmom said:


> Good luck when you have your surgery and hope it goes well with a quick recovery.


Thanks so much. I hope I get back to living life again. :thumbsup:


TLR said:


> Sue, you will do great and the healing can begin. Running??? Maybe cycling as its not as bad on the knees. Keep us posted.


Tracey - I know. Running's the worst thing you can do for knees.


Furbabies mom said:


> So sorry that surgery is in the picture, but when you're in pain, you know it has to be done. Praying that it goes smoothly,and the recovery is speedy! Den recovered nicely from his last knee surgery, but having him home recovering about sent me 'round the bend!" LOL


I think Jim's 3/4 of the way "round the bend" already and surgery isn't for 2 weeks. :w00t: It's amazing how many people have had knee and hip surgery whom I know.


Summergirl73 said:


> Sue, I bet we have some great Dr.'s here in Virginia. You could come here and I'll take care of you and of course spoil little Tyler endlessly. Now, where did I put my servants bell????  .


Watch out Bridget or I'll take you up on it. :blush:


aprilb said:


> Bless your heart, Sue..what a "pain".:HistericalSmiley:Seriously, I'm sure it will be fine. It sounds like you have a great doctor..keep us posted..:grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks so much, April. I'm looking forward to getting better with plenty of time to spare for nationals.


revakb2 said:


> I hope your surgery is soon, and recovery swift and complete.


Me too, Dear Reva. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY.:chili::chili:


Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Sue........ Bummer:angry:. The hopeful side of this is maybe this new surgeon will repair everything BETTER than new! Will def keep you in my prayers for a painless and speedy recovery:thumbsup:. Let us know when you get the date.


Thanks, Michelle. It sounds like he will. He said he doesn't take any cadaver grafts over age 25 so I'll have a very young ACL. :HistericalSmiley: Hmm I wonder if I can tell people I'm 25...when part of me is. :innocent:


maltese manica said:


> I wish you didnt have to have surgery as well. Praying for a speedy recovery!!!! Hugs to you


Thanks but I really didn't have any choice with the ACL entirely gone. :huh:


donnad said:


> Sue, I am so sorry that you need surgery. The sooner you get it done though, the quicker you will heal. I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery...Chloe & Summer send you kisses!


Thanks so much, Donna. I'll take those Chloe and Summer kisses for sure. Can they wear little nurse outfits?


edelweiss said:


> Hey Sue, let's be honest here---how young & cute is your doctor? :innocent::HistericalSmiley:
> I may bring Kitzi to see him---depending! :brownbag: Ask him if he knows anything about dogs. But then again you are in NY---not sure how safe that place is these days. . . .think we may stay in Athens to be safe :w00t:
> 
> I wish I could drop by your manor & help Jim out, but I am sure he is highly qualified to serve you! I could at least hide the bell! :thumbsup:


Sandi -- not cute at all. Around my age and kind of a heavyweight but a really sweet man!! Very reassuring and accomplished. I'll take that over cute anyday...uh when it comes to a doctor.:blush: Jim would pay you to hide the bell. :aktion033:


Grace'sMom said:


> Will pray for you  Let us know when the surgery is.... Being in pain is horrible so I really hope it helps you.
> 
> I think you should get an intercom instead of a bell


Tori - hmmm, we could get a baby monitor here. Maybe I have David's (from 22 years ago) around here. :blink:


chichi said:


> Sue, I know any surgery is scary, believe me I've had my share, just remember how much better you will feel once it is over and you have recuperated. Good luck!! Will be thinking of you.


Thanks so much, Jill. I can't wait until it's Feb!


ckanen2n said:


> Sorry to hear about the surgery, but you KNEW that was coming! I hope you gets some good rest in the meantime. I tore up my knee skiing in 78, and I was off work 2 months - (open knee surgery!) Joe tore his ACL last December - simple basketball game next door. He got a spiffy custom titanium brace after the surgery. He also had this cool machine with hoses going under his bandages that circulated cold ice water to prevent swelling and even had his own TENS machine for home!
> I know this will not be a picnic for you, but the surgery really is more advanced. Take care and keep us informed. <<Hugs>>


Carole - that's even before I first did in this knee skiing. I remember seeing people with open knee surgery and it was brutal. They were dying in PT. I was glad at the time that the doc just put me on rehab. It has come so far. Was that the Cryo Cuff that Joe got with the cold water? Leslie told me about it too. Did he buy or rent it? Is it worth it? Is a TENS machine like electro-stim at PT? I hate that thing. :mellow: I like the weights, etc.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Sorry to hear that you have to have surgery Sue!! But you'll be as good as new in no time!! I think Shane is right there with Jim on the servant part!! He is sick of doing all the work around here and frankly, it's getting hard to sit and do nothing!! Wish you luck and keep us posted!! Hugs from me and Opey!! :hugging:


Lindsay - thanks so much. Yeah, it's really hard when we can't do anything. I have to bite my tongue all the time to so as not to "suggest" Jim do things my way.  
How's the pregnancy going?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Sue. I am sure your husband doesn't mind the care giver role. NYC has the best hospitals in the world, you will do just great. How long a recovery time?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Good luck Sue. I am sure your husband doesn't mind the care giver role. NYC has the best hospitals in the world, you will do just great. How long a recovery time?


Thanks so much, Walter. True that in NYC it's hard to pick a specialist because there are so many good ones. He seemed to think I'd do well recovering. I would be walking the next day, showering the day after that and starting PT very soon after that. He said I would be able to run after a month. Darn, i never could run before. :HistericalSmiley: Wonder if I'll be able to play the piano too. :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you need surgery but if that's what it takes to get you on the mend faster... I know I put off a few surgeries until I couldn't stand it and after the first couple days ,I asked myself.."why the heck did I put it off?" We dread it but when we start to feel better ,it's worth it.

I'd say,definately hang up the skis.... been there done that..
Lots of hugs and love for a speedy recovery.
You need to recover and do rehab in a nice warm climate ,like AZ. Too bad Ohio isn't warm or you could come to my house... I have 5 fluff nuggets that would love to help in recovery..and meet Tyler!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much, Walter. True that in NYC it's hard to pick a specialist because there are so many good ones. He seemed to think I'd do well recovering. I would be walking the next day, showering the day after that and starting PT very soon after that. He said I would be able to run after a month. Darn, i never could run before. :HistericalSmiley: Wonder if I'll be able to play the piano too. :innocent:


Only if you have surgery on your hands, LOL. :HistericalSmiley:

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers, Sue.


----------

